# hello everyone



## tiger1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in need of help, i have a 2004 gas club car, it didn't start, i did a tune up, change the ignition coil, and also the RPM limiter, this last one was used, now it dos run but does not have enough speed and and when you let go the gas pedal, the engine keeps running for another 5-10 seconds


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Please post the "engine" mfg, model and codes, someone will get you going. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tiger1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I will get back to you tomorrow, thanks


----------

